# Sylvania Star Headlight replacements?



## geepondy (Oct 16, 2005)

The Sylvania Star replacement headlight lamps have been advertised a lot lately. Anybody try these, are they better then the standard halogens? On their web site, I see they also advertise a product called "xtravision".

http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/HighPerformance/


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 16, 2005)

I purchased a set of them (Silver Stars, I think? They were about $38/pair), and they appear both whiter and a bit brighter than the stockers. 

Seem to be worth the money.

Bob


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 18, 2005)

I posted a comparison of the Silver Stars on my SVT Contour a while back... I'll try to find that thread.


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hrmm... couldn't find it. Here are three pics that do the talking though. The first one is of the standard cheapie OEM Sylvania bulbs, the next is of the Sylvania SilverStars and the third shot is a mix and match. The bulb on the right is the OEM Sylvania and the bulb on the left is the SilverStar. 

And yes, that dull patch of ground really is the OEM bulb!

If you are wanting the hyper blue look that a lot of Civic/Integra drivers like, the SilverStars aren't for you. They are only slightly bluish, but mostly white. Compared to HIDs in a BMW or Audi, the SilverStars still look yellowish though.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 18, 2005)

Last November I bought an old Jeep Cherokee and immediately decided that the origional Wagner halogens SUCKED! (of course for all I know they were OEM and had been on the vehicle since 1997  ).

Anyway I did a bit of research and decided to try some of the Sylvania Silverstars and I sure am glad I did. I would say these lights are about 60% brighter than the old ones with a nice wide beam pattern that made it a lot easier to see when cornering.

The Silverstars allegedly have a much shorter operational life than "standard" bulbs but mine have been holding up just fine so far even with the off road bumping around I do.

One side note, I have a vehicle with sealed beam lights and the dispersal of light from the Silverstars is WAY different from the stock lights. If you get these lights PLEASE make sure you check the aim of your headlights and correct it if necessary. Blinding other drivers is WAY uncool!


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Oct 18, 2005)

zespectre said:


> I would say these lights are about 60% brighter than the old ones with a nice wide beam pattern that made it a lot easier to see when cornering.
> 
> One side note, I have a vehicle with sealed beam lights and the dispersal of light from the Silverstars is WAY different from the stock lights. If you get these lights PLEASE make sure you check the aim of your headlights and correct it if necessary. Blinding other drivers is WAY uncool!



Similar situation here... passenger side headlight of my 86 toyota pu broke from a flung rock.... decided to replace both with silverstars and now i can see better and farther at night....came out to $24 a piece but well worth the investment. Them old toyotas require the sealed beam too....

Oh, yeah, I also bought some silver stars bulb units as upgrades for my 2k2 maxima's high beams.... high beam are separate from standard xenon hids on the 5.5 gen maximas (2002 and 2003)...


----------



## Trashman (Oct 18, 2005)

What are sealed beam lights? Are they the ones that come in one piece -- bulb, reflector, and lens? How long have you guys been using these Silver Stars for? I'm really interested in getting them if they'll work with my 97 Honda Accord and last for a reasonable amount of time. The stock lamps are just aweful. Last year, I took a short trip to Las Vegas, and I was a little uncomfortable driving that road at night with my headlights. There were a couple of cars that past me, another Accord in particular, that had super white and bright headlights. I felt safer for a moment as the guy drove past me because his headlamps even lit up my side of the road.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, sealed beam headlights are the "old style" where the light was all one big bulb assembly. You can see the different types here... *http://tinyurl.com/6p5br*

If you have the "just a bulb" type one of the important items is to make sure your headlamp assembly isn't all clouded up as that can severely reduce the amount of light (kinda like having a lampshade over your headlights). Even brighter bulbs won't help much if the light can't get through the lens.

Sometimes the hazing is on the outside and can be polished off with something like Bon Ami polish or one of many kits sold for that purpose (like this one http://www.properautocare.com/polplasheadl.html )

Sometimes it's internal due to damp, mold, and so forth, or sometimes the plastic itself turns semi-opaque or yellow. In those cases replacement is really the only option but for your own safety it should be done! I'm always amazed at the cars that pass inspection with these cloudy, yellowed, headlight assemblies that must be terribly dim at night.


----------



## 6010 (Oct 19, 2005)

i bought silverstars for my 2k1 toyota tacoma and burnt out within a couple months which i didnt like very much , but they sure put out great light .


----------



## GJW (Oct 19, 2005)

I just bought a pair tonight but from past correspondence with Sylvania:
All of their bulbs are D.O.T approved which means that they all put out the same lumens.
The SilverStars have the highest color temperature (followed by the Cool Blues, followed by the Xtra-Vision, followed by their stock OEM bulbs) but the actual light output is the same on all of their products.

Other makers may offer bulbs that have higher actual output (lots on eBay) but they will not be D.O.T. approved and should be labled as off-road or showcar use only.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 19, 2005)

Those are nice comparison pics, thanks. I'm going to buy a set of lows for my 2002 Saturn SL1 this weekend. Hopefully easy enough to change out. Not worth getting highs, very rarely have a chance to use them.


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 20, 2005)

Have had Silver Stars in pickup for over a year. They are whiter and brighter by far than the OEM (Dodge). I did recently burn up a headlight switch tho. Have no idea if the bulbs contributed to the problem (truck has 155,000 mi, so could be many things)

Have PIAA 85/100 in car. They are real weedburners. I am very careful about keeping the aim correct and very concientious about staying dim for oncoming traffic. They are bright enough to be really blinding to oncoming traffic.


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I took those pics on 6/26/2003 and one of them is still going. I replaced the other last week but just used the generic Sylvania My high beams are all still SilverStars and my driving lights are much more useful than the SilverStars during city driving so I just didn't think it was quite worth the cost.

This is not a slight against the SilverStars. I was very happy with them. If my car didn't have driving lights and if the lenses were in better condition, I would even think of using anything other than the SilverStars.


----------



## Deanster (Oct 22, 2005)

I've got 'em in my 2000 Dodge Durango, which had really lame OEM lights. I think they're better, but not a huge improvement. I've had them for nearly two years now, no problems. Worth the $38? Yes, at least to a flashaholic.


----------



## tomb_lin (Oct 22, 2005)

I have them on the highs-lows on my 2001 Blazer...they are an improvement over stock (which isnt saying much)

Have a set of Hella 500 fog lights on also and was driving thru rain-fog in the catskills and was having a hard time seeing 100ft...

Have a westin light bar and would like to add a pair of additonal lights to the top bar...any suggestions???? 3-4 in square (or rounds-halogens?) 

Tomb_lin


----------



## nemul (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a set in my truck.. bugs seem to like them more then stock headlight.. just look at my windsheld!


----------



## HighLight (Oct 23, 2005)

I had them in a Caravan and they were brighter/whiter and lasted about a year. Then I put a pair in a Altima (H1 lowbeam) and they burnt out in a month. Replaced them and again they only lasted a month. I'm quessing Nissan has a slightly higher voltage going to the bulb and maybe that contibuted to the short lifespan. or maybe it was the H1 bulb versus the 9007 bulb?


----------



## XenonM3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I bought a pair of Silverstars at Canadian Tire, they didn't last very long, maybe 3 months.

I went back to using expensive PIAA Xtreme White Plus, and so far they have lasted over a year now, infact they are still in my SUV lighting up the road nicely.


----------

